# Edie, Bronwyne, and Deb...Together At Last



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*MEET EDIE, THE LADY OF THE HOUR

[attachment=57321:Edie5.jpg]

EDIE: I DON'T DESERVE SUCH ATTENTION

[attachment=57322:Edie6.jpg]

EDIE: MY FANS LOVE ME!!

[attachment=57323:Edie7.jpg]

I'M AT A LOSS FOR WORDS, HOWEVER, I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A SPEACH NOW

[attachment=57324:Edie8.jpg]
*


*DEB AND BRONWYNE: TOO LATE, YOUR HOUR'S UP. LET'S EAT

[attachment=57325:Edie9.jpg]









*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What awesome pics of three angels (with their angels, too!)!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww :wub: Your pictures brought tears to my eyes. I especially love the second picture of you, Edie, and the fluffs. And, the one with you and Bronwyne is great, too. Wonderful pictures of wonderful Earth Angels. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 9 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838423


> What awesome pics of three angels (with their angels, too!)![/B]


You see, not only I was thinking about three angels.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics Deb!!! It is good to put a face with names we have heard for a long time!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 9 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838441


> Great pics Deb!!! It is good to put a face with names we have heard for a long time!![/B]


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice to meet the angels!

And who might that little dog in the red sweater be? :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mss @ Oct 9 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838444


> Nice to meet the angels!
> 
> And who might that little dog in the red sweater be? :wub:[/B]



That's our wee little Hope. I have special pics to post of her, and our lovely visit. I must say this little girl is 
beyond awesome. I was so happy to meet her. She's now in No Cal, with our very own Edie!! Lucky girl
is in the best of hands. I'll post her special pics tomorrow. Isn't she beautiful ~ :wub: 

I will also have a second, very special post. You're going to love it. We've been busy, that's for sure.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics, Deb! As the others said, it's nice to "meet" the faces that go with the names. :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: to each of you
for all that you do for these precious little fluffs! You are indeed all angels. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Angels for sure. You ladies look lovely this evening. How content Hope looks!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You three are the awesomest of awesome. Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Those pictures are heartwarming! I agree with the comments about the three Angels.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wow, what a special treat this has been to see these pics!!!! Thank you so much for them!!! And awwww, look at little Hope .. :wub: 

You guys are THE BEST!!!! :hat: :Flowers 2: :ThankYou: :heart: 

Waiting patiently for the rest of the pics!! [hint, hint]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This isn't the first time you guys have met, is it? :shocked: 

Deb, thanks for introducing us to these wonderful ladies....heck, they're as special as YOU!!!

Now that's saying something,  !!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 9 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838422


> *MEET EDIE, THE LADY OF THE HOUR
> 
> [attachment=57321:Edie5.jpg]
> 
> ...





Thanks for sharing the pics of our very short but fun time together, Deb. I looked like a zombie and felt like one too, it was a long trip down and back but so worth it. Yes, this is the first time we have had a meet up and what a joy it was. We did a lot of laughing and a little bit of crying (over Hope and good-bye's).
So , Can I tell every one that Deb got lost trying to find Bronwyne's house?? Deb you tell the story. LOL I have to tell you all that Deb and Bron are both wonderful , real people and exactly like I knew they would be.
I on the other hand surprised them. LOL I am tall and not short, fat and gray haired like they thought I would be. LOL We had a grand time and we will meet again, for sure. I love both of these gals.
Little Hope brought us all together. More about Hope later, Hugs,Edie


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 9 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838422


> *MEET EDIE, THE LADY OF THE HOUR
> 
> [attachment=57321:Edie5.jpg]
> 
> ...


Edie! Look's like you guy's are having toooo much fun....LOL.
Char
Nototi~Maltese


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 10 2009, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838549


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 9 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838422





> *MEET EDIE, THE LADY OF THE HOUR
> 
> [attachment=57321:Edie5.jpg]
> 
> ...


Edie! Look's like you guy's are having toooo much fun....LOL.
Char
Nototi~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]


You bet.. LOL First thing I asked for was coffee and the second was wine. LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pictures Deb, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my goodness - Hope looks great (you all look great too!). I hope you caught up and had some fun over more than just one glass of wine as all three of you are pretty special in my eyes! Can't wait to see the next few posts DEb!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a nice surprise! You all do such good work. 

Thank you so much! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG. First time meeting. From way over here on the East Coast I figured you all know each other on the West Coast. :smrofl: I must admit that online I always thought of you as working together, in person a lot of the time. How funny!! You looked like you had a blast and I love the fluffs, most of all I love looking at Hope sitting in a sweater on that sofa like she's been there all her life. Okay, I'm crying now. :bysmilie: 
You three are bona fide ROCK STARS :rochard: to us. Keep up the good work and know that we wish we could come out there and give the three of you a big hug in person. :sLo_grouphug3: Maybe one of these days....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 11 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838870


> OMG. First time meeting. From way over here on the East Coast I figured you all know each other on the West Coast. :smrofl: I must admit that online I always thought of you as working together, in person a lot of the time. How funny!! You looked like you had a blast and I love the fluffs, most of all I love looking at Hope sitting in a sweater on that sofa like she's been there all her life. Okay, I'm crying now. :bysmilie:
> You three are bona fide ROCK STARS :rochard: to us. Keep up the good work and know that we wish we could come out there and give the three of you a big hug in person. :sLo_grouphug3: Maybe one of these days....[/B]



You would think we could see each other more often, but California is a very long state and I am at one end and they at the other. I also live in a very isolated area. I first had to drive 4hrs to the nearest airport, then take a 1 1/2 hr flight from San Franciso to Los Angeles. Bron picked me up and when Deb came to visit, it was an hour drive for her in rush hour traffic to get to Bron's house, plus Deb got lost. LOL On the way home (since the vet didnt want Hope to fly, due to changes in cabin pressure) I got a ride with a friend of mine that happened to be visiting in L.A.. We left at 4:30a.m. and Hope and I arrived home in Fort Bragg at 2:30p.m and my friend drives fast. LOL So , I wont be making too many trips to see the gals and they say they would need a helicopter to visit me.


----------

